
Generation Anthropocene: How humans have altered the planet for ever - tintinnabula
http://www.theguardian.com/books/2016/apr/01/generation-anthropocene-altered-planet-for-ever
======
grondilu
I personally think we should not talk about Anthropocene, but rather of an
"anthropic crisis" or "Holocene crisis", like other crises in paleontology
(oxygen crisis, messinian crisis...)

We just have too little visibility to consider how the current state of the
world will perdure in the long term. It can only be a transition phase, an
event, not a period.

------
atemerev
Humans are different from other animals in that they adapt their environment
to their optimal living conditions, instead of adapting themselves to their
environment.

I don't see how this is a bad thing.

~~~
givan
How is pollution, deforestation, increased ocean acidity and reduced
biodiversity optimal conditions? maybe the consequences still seem low now but
as these increase in the future you will better see the proportion of the
disaster but then it will be too late.

~~~
atemerev
This is why a lot of modern research is focused on geoengineering and
repairing the environment. Iron seeding to counter global warming, etc.

We even protect wild animals because we want to see the environment where
animals thrive for our own pleasure.

